# Done it



## steve johnson (Aug 8, 2015)

Well my young un's got one so I had to have one got my self a Webber. trouble is I over did it 2 racks of ribs 6abt's,12,3 bone wings, 1 chicken shishkebab & 3 minted lamb kebabs. forgot to take photos of end results too exited. Over the moon with the results.thanks for all the tips the other weekend guys 













image.jpg



__ steve johnson
__ Aug 8, 2015


----------



## thenegativeone (Aug 8, 2015)

Nice one old man ;) how'd you find the temprature control? Did you 3-2-1 the ribs?


----------



## steve johnson (Aug 8, 2015)

Temp control superb started too late for 3,2,1 went 2,2,1 instead turned out ok could only get meaty ribs tho Abt were epic tho


----------



## ewanm77 (Aug 8, 2015)

Looking good


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 9, 2015)

Nice one Stevo!!!


----------



## resurrected (Aug 9, 2015)

Brilliant stuff.

I was looking at Webers yesterday. This bloody Qing is a money pit. :devil:


----------



## thenegativeone (Aug 9, 2015)

Steve Johnson said:


> Abt were epic tho



You'll have to try ABT's with them Nagas from the greenhouse next ;)


----------



## steve johnson (Aug 9, 2015)

my nagga plant is looking sick


----------

